# Chocolate Bayou tournament



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*LUTES MARINE*
*Chocolate Bayou*​
*September 10th, 2011*
*6:00 am - 3:00 pm*​
*$45 Entry Fee*
*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​
*Sponsered by*
*BRUTAL BAITS *​

*CATAGORIES*
*Redfish Closest to 7lbs *
Determined by weight and can be over or less than 7lbs
RED must be in the slot (20-28")

*Heaviest Speckled Trout *
Determined by Weight
Spec must exceed 15"

*Heaviest Flounder less than 20"*
Determined by Weight 
Flounder must meet or exceed 14" and not exceed 20"
*If you catch a flounder over 20" take numerous photos and release the fish*
You will be entered in a drawing for a replica
Take pictures on the measuring tape

*Bonus Pot** - Only one Payout*
*REDFISH with the most spots*
Determined by number of spots on both sides
Spot cannot be touching and must be bigger than a pencil eraser 
RED must be in the slot (20-28")

*In case of a tie, the names will be pulled from a hat to decide the winner*

*For direction and questions call*
*LUTES MARINE*
*281 393 1021*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

FLYER


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info I'm fishing it


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

going to have great weather this weekend .... good day to fish


----------

